# freaky statues



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

Freaky statue images...


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

You might want to check this one out.

http://www.brunosart.com/


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Draconis said:


> You might want to check this one out.
> 
> http://www.brunosart.com/


Those are pretty kewl, but then I saw they are down under. I was thinking of getting something like then for my garden or doing them myself. Very kewl indeed!


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Spoon and Cherry at Minneapolis Sculpture Gardens.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

I got this as a wedding gift two weeks ago. http://www.designtoscano.com/product/garden+statues/fantasy+statues/assorted+creatures+outdoors/big+foot%2C+the+garden+yeti+sculpture+-+db383049.do
Longest uncomfortable silence my wife and I have had in our short marriage. It's sitting next to the garden behind the garage. I love it. I think she secretly likes it.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

These two guys just sit there, two blocks from my house, playing chess or checkers (I haven't gotten close enough because I might disturb them) all day long. Obviously whoever made the last move did a good one, because the fellow who's turn it is now just can't decide what to do. Not only that, but it appears that they may both be escapees from the local county jail since it appears that they are chained to the table. Very strange.


----------

